# Productivity/Business Success/School Success



## dottywine (Feb 7, 2011)

I am always looking into programs and techniques that will make me more productive. I found some good stuff, but I am looking for something permanent. Does anyone have some websites, systems, books they would like to share?


I'll share one with you that I really liked:
Wake Up Productive

I haven't done it myself, but I saw enough free material to tell that I like this (but I don't want to pay 500 bucks). But it works with discipline which he shows is not a bad things -- its a fun thing. 90% of your day is pure habit, why not make new ones?

Also:
The Power of Focus for Students
is a must read.


----------

